# IBS-D and Vitamins



## 21386 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 26 and have had IBS-D for about 8-10 years. I just started taking a multivitamin for the first time a few days ago. For the first time in 8-10 years I dont have to use the bathroom 3-4 times in the first two hours I'm awake. Has anyone had this happen before? I like the change but am not sure if it's healthy. Has anyone had experience with the whole multivitamin thing?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure why you think it is unhealthy??Anyway, it could be that the amount of calcium in the multivitamin is enough to bind up the stool just enough that it balances out the diarrhea.Response to multivitamins can vary quite a bit. Depends how the vitamins/minerals that tend to loosen stools vs tend to be constipating balance out in your body.K.


----------



## 21386 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks! I guess my idea of "normal" or "healthy" is a little skewed since it's been so long since i've been normal or healthy. My normal has been 3-4 times before 9 am so only going once or twice in a whole day will just take some getting used to. but, it's a nice problem to have.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Vitamins never made any difference; but different type of supplement has. Relax and enjoy the ride.







Mark


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hi! I have been anemic for a few years, and was taking iron pills before that really helped, if not too much, since they tend to constipate you. Now I jsut take a multi vitamin that has iron in it, and it does help to keep things more "solid", although I usually have to take it every other day in order for it to not work too well.


----------

